# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Havaintoja ja muuta asiaa Porin paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä 2008

## Suntikka

Ex Bussi-ketosen #2 on on maalattu Porin Linjojen väreihin ja numeroksi on tullut #26.

----------


## Suntikka

Porin linjoille on tullut numerolla #17 scala.Lisäksi kevään aikana on tulossa 2 scalaa lisää ja 20 paikkainen tiluribussi.

----------


## killerpop

> Porin linjoille on tullut numerolla #17 scala.Lisäksi kevään aikana on tulossa 2 scalaa lisää ja 20 paikkainen tiluribussi.


Heittänet meille tiedoksi rekisterinumeron mahdollisimman pian?
mahtaisko noi 2 keväisempää autoa olla kenties pk-seudulta poistuvia euro IV -scaloja? Vai ihan upouusia?

----------


## kalto

> Heittänet meille tiedoksi rekisterinumeron mahdollisimman pian?



JHK-617

----------


## Suntikka

Bussi törmäsi henkilöautoon Porissa  

Linja-auto törmäsi henkilöauton kylkeen Porissa, Viasvedentiellä keskiviikkoaamuna vähän ennen yhdeksää. Linja-auto lähti "puskemaan" liukkaalla tiellä ja ajautui vastaantulevien kaistalle. Viasveden suunnasta vastaantullut henkilöauto yritti väistää bussia tien oikeaan laitaan, mutta väistöliikkeestä huolimatta bussi törmäsi auton vasempaan kylkeen. Bussin töytäisemä auto suistui ojaan ja vaurioitui pahasti, mutta henkilövahingoilta säästyttiin. Bussissa oli onnettomuushetkellä vain kuljettaja, myöskään henkilöauton matkustajat eivät loukkaantuneet. lähde:sk

----------


## killerpop

> Bussi törmäsi henkilöautoon Porissa  
> 
> Linja-auto törmäsi henkilöauton kylkeen Porissa, Viasvedentiellä keskiviikkoaamuna vähän ennen yhdeksää.


Ajankohta sopii hyvin Veolian vuoroon 08:40 Kauppatorilta Viasvedelle, linja 27 kun ei tuohon aikaan kulje ko suuntaan. Ilmeisesti jompi kumpi CityM ?

----------


## killerpop

> Porin linjoille on tullut numerolla #17 scala


Kemkim ihmetteli toisaalla, että miksi Porissa ei hankita vuoden 2008 autoihinkaan määränpäällisiä linjakilpiä. 

Porin Linjat Oy:llä on muutama elektronisin kilvin varustettu auto, joissa määränpääteksteille olisi tilaa, mutta niitä ei vain käytetä. Liekö tässä vain kyse pitää linjatieto "standardisoituna" ilman mitään poikkeamia.

Tässä nämä "täysleveät" kilvet ja yksi 2 rivisellä määränpäätekstinäytöllä varustettu:
  

Toisessa kuvassa oleva MAN kertoo paperilapulla kulkevansa K:TORI YYTERI :Smile:  

Ja edellisen esimerkin kolmannessa kuvassa oleva #52 IRF-717 kertoi muinoin teksteissään PALVELULINJA.


Ja tässä tuo uusin auto vuosimallia 2008:


Forumin käyttäjällä Rattivaunu:lla on ilmeisesti oma näkemyksensä, koska Porin Linjat on lopettanut määränpäätekstien käytön autoissaan. Tekstejä on ollut ainakin nauhakilpiajalla, esimerkki jno.1g.fi-sivulta

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Forumin käyttäjällä Rattivaunu:lla on ilmeisesti oma näkemyksensä, koska Porin Linjat on lopettanut määränpäätekstien käytön autoissaan. Tekstejä on ollut ainakin nauhakilpiajalla, esimerkki jno.1g.fi-sivulta


Niin, talven 1995 - 96 hankintaerän autoissa #21 - 23 (TGR-921 - TGR-923) oli todellakin määränpäätekstit nauhakilpilaitteistoissa. Sitä vastoin sen jälkeen uushankituissa, uudelleenkoritetuissa ja täyskorjatuissa autoissa onkin ollut määränpääkentättömät sähköiset kilvet. Arvelisinpa, että nauhakilvellisissä autoissa ei ole enää ollut 2000-luvun aikana muodostettuja linjavariaatioita (todennäköisesti niistä ovat puuttuneet esim. linjojen 10 - 12 tiedot).

----------


## Suntikka

PoLin #53 ja #1 on myös isot kilvet joissa on käytetty muunmuassa 90z kauppatori-friitala tekstejä ja #1 ja #52 on käytetty P1 pavelulinja kylttiä.

----------


## Suntikka

Porin linjoilta on autot #2 ja #46 siirtyneet "romuriviin", tuo #2 poistui lattomerellä sattuneen ulosajon seurauksena.

----------


## jtm

Kuinka kauan nuo Ajokki Cityt vielä ovat porissa?

----------


## Suntikka

> Kuinka kauan nuo Ajokki Cityt vielä ovat porissa?


Niin kauan kun ne lahoo käsiin :Cool:

----------


## Suntikka

> Porin linjoilta on autot #2 ja #46 siirtyneet "romuriviin", tuo #2 poistui lattomerellä sattuneen ulosajon seurauksena.


Tässä vielä kuvaa tuosta PoLi #2:sta Lattomeren kynnön jälkeen.

----------


## Suntikka

Porin Linjoille on tullut tälläinen iveco.

----------


## Suntikka

Pieni havainto mutta laitetaan, eli Porin Linjat #35 on saanut yhtiön palttoon ylleen.

----------


## bussijussivantaa

5.7.2008 eli aika vanha havainto VT289 Porissa Teljänkujalla

----------


## killerpop

> 5.7.2008 eli aika vanha havainto VT289 Porissa Teljänkujalla


Tämän VT #289:n osalta tyydyn toteamaan, että sen siellä Porissa oikeastaan pitäisi ollakin, liittyen lähinnä paikallislinja 7:n vahvuuteen.


Itse en omin silmin ole päässyt näkemään, mutta kerrotaan, että linjalla 7 on eilen 14.7.2008 ollut VT #88 eli Lahti Scala / Scania K230UB vuosimallia 2008  :Very Happy:

----------


## Suntikka

> Itse en omin silmin ole päässyt näkemään, mutta kerrotaan, että linjalla 7 on eilen 14.7.2008 ollut VT #88 eli Lahti Scala / Scania K230UB vuosimallia 2008


Kyllä näin kävi. :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

Kas kummaa, että YTV-tariffikilvestä on vain pieni pala jäänyt bussiin. Eräässä toisessa linjalla vakituisesti olleessa autossa on varmaan vieläkin HKL-tariffikilpi paikallaan.

Onko kyseessä pysyväissijoitus, vai kuin A4-arkista voi päätellä, temporääri ratkaisu?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kas kummaa, että YTV-tariffikilvestä on vain pieni pala jäänyt bussiin.


Eikös se tuossa ole paikallaan, käännettynä vain nurinpäin.

----------


## Miska

> Onko kyseessä pysyväissijoitus, vai kuin A4-arkista voi päätellä, temporääri ratkaisu?


Kyseinen auto oli tiettävästi viime viikolla tangoväen kuljettimena Seinäjoella ja tämän viikon se kuljettaa porilaisia linjalla 7. Lienee jonkin sortin markkinointitempaus.

----------


## omp

> Onko kyseessä pysyväissijoitus, vai kuin A4-arkista voi päätellä, temporääri ratkaisu?


Pysyvyydestä en tiedä, mutta ainakin eilen ko.autossa linjanumero oli linjakilvessä.

Kysymyksenä teille Porin vakituisille havainnoitsijoille, onko Porin Linjojen Mersu nro 38 kovinkin harvinainen Meri-Porin linjoilla? Eilen ainakin linjalla 31.

----------


## killerpop

> Kysymyksenä teille Porin vakituisille havainnoitsijoille, onko Porin Linjojen Mersu nro 38 kovinkin harvinainen Meri-Porin linjoilla? Eilen ainakin linjalla 31.


Hyvinkin harvinainen. Omin silmin moista ei ole tullut koskaan nähtyä. Sikäli jos kyse oli näistä JAZZ:ien aikana lisätyistä vuoroista, niin jostain niihinkin autot täytyy saada, ellei sitten vakisarjoista vaihdeta autoja. Itse olisin voinu kuvitella, että näillä ajetaan enintään Isomäen ja Kauppatorin väliä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hyvinkin harvinainen.


Vara-autoina (tilanteissa että Mersu on vastikään tullut esim. huollosta ja juuri sitä sitten nopeasti tarvitaan jonnekin) niitä on joskus näkynyt Meri-Porinkin linjoilla. Ensimmäisen kerran tuollaisen havainnon tein muistaakseni jo heinäkuussa 1993, jolloin Mersulla ajettiin kierros Mäntyluotoon (menosivu kilvillä 41V), lähtö taisi olla kaupungista klo 14:05. Mersu linjoilla 30 - 42 on joka tapauksessa katsottava yksittäistapaukseksi.

----------


## Suntikka

Kyllä noita mersuja näkyy aina välillä kaikilla pitemmillä lenkeillä,kunten meri-pori,ulvila,ahlainen/kellahti/noormarkku.Paras mitä itse olen nähnyt meri-porin linjalla 31 oli PoLi #1 eli Ikarus E91 Csepel.

----------


## killerpop

Kovasti odotellaan havaintoja ja tietoja Porin Linjat Oy:n uudesta/uusista Lahti -Scala -autoista. Jokohan Porissa on näkynyt? Lienee edelleen 1+2+0 ovilla ja K230 -alustalla?

----------


## killerpop

Porin Linjat Oy:n uudet Scalat ovat #1 XEY-629 ja #2 JHK-502

----------


## Resiina

> *Kuljettajat sammuttivat linja-auton palonalun*
> Linja-autonkuljettajat saivat sammutettua linja-auton palonalun Porin torilla tiistaiaamuna aamu seitsemän jälkeen. Veolian linja-auton palo sai alkunsa oletettavasti vaihdelaatikosta pakoputken päälle vuotaneesta öljystä. Linja-autossa ei ollut tulen syttyessä matkustajia, vaan kuljettaja oli valmistautumassa koululaiskuljetukseen.
> Paloa olivat sammuttamassa linja-auton kuljettaja ja paikalla ollut Porin Linjojen linja-auton kuljettaja. Koululaiskuljetusta varten piti järjestää toinen linja-auto.


http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/cs/Sat...palonalun.html
Kyseessä oli auto NBA-430 (Auto 34), Hiljattain siirretty Keravalta Poriin.

----------

